# Critic our new website - feedback needed



## Spokane-Painter (Jan 22, 2015)

Hey now,

I'm new to this forum and new as a painting contractor. Not a painter (that's my partner) but rather a marketing, sales and business guy. First off I'd like to thank everyone for thier feedback in advance. This forum is a wealth of information. Check it out at:

Painting Contractor Spokane


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Looks good and welcome.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Well put together, professional.


----------

